# Slicer Instructions Incomplete, DVRupgrade forum down



## bhcv (Dec 30, 2005)

Instructions for the "Slicer" on the DVRupgrade website are incomplete and their forum says it's down for posting. I have searched and found others with the same problem but no answers.At the end of the slicer upgrade telnet states: "Don't forget to run the /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh script after you reboot to re-establish your symlinks in var." Where in the instructions is anything said about this? The instructions say "Reboot" your'e done!
After reboot I enter at bash: 
cd /enhancements
./var-symlinks
everything seems to work but the hacks are all gone. I have an updated virgin OS and have to pull the drive and run sapper again. Would it be possible to finish the instructions? How do I run /var-symlinks without wiping everything out?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

bhcv said:


> Instructions for the "Slicer" on the DVRupgrade website are incomplete and their forum says it's down for posting. I have searched and found others with the same problem but no answers.At the end of the slicer upgrade telnet states: "Don't forget to run the /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh script after you reboot to re-establish your symlinks in var." Where in the instructions is anything said about this? The instructions say "Reboot" your'e done!
> After reboot I enter at bash:
> cd /enhancements
> ./var-symlinks
> everything seems to work but the hacks are all gone. I have an updated virgin OS and have to pull the drive and run sapper again. Would it be possible to finish the instructions? How do I run /var-symlinks without wiping everything out?


Perhaps your question could be answered/already has been answered over at the site which cannot be named here.

If you can't *deal* with using a search engine to plow through the huge *database* which is the internet, and the prospect of doing so just makes you *dot*ty, it shouldn't be too *com*plex for you to click on my user name and email me your email address so that I can email you the URL of that site.


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

I get so frustratred with all the sublimal messaging that's going on all over the InterWebs!


----------



## Sbmocp (Apr 19, 2001)

bhcv--

PM me and I can send a PDF of the instructions that I made a few years ago.


----------

